# Ipad écran RPi



## Maxmad68 (14 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
Bon, voilà, tout est dans le titre, j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un logiciel (autre que VLC ou ce style là) pour pouvoir faire de mon iPad (mini 3 128go ios 9.0 b5) un écran externe pour mon Raspberry Pi B (32go raspbian je sais pas quelle version), comme Duet Display le fait avec les Macs (au passage, c'est un très bon logiciel, je le conseille)
Merci


----------

